# 04 maxima cranks but wont start....please help!!



## Jameswife01 (May 28, 2021)

I replaced crankshaft, both camshaft sensors, plugs, wires, battery, starter, all 4 o2 sensors and car wont start......i think its my altenator what do you all think?


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Jameswife01 said:


> i think its my altenator what do you all think?


Doubtful, but it could be anything from a blown fuse to a blown ECM. Blindly throwing parts at it is a vain exercise. Get a code readout.


----------



## Jameswife01 (May 28, 2021)

does the car need to be on to get an accurate reading from the obd reader?


----------



## Jameswife01 (May 28, 2021)

oh and no blown fuses either......battery keeps dying thats why im thinking it's altenator


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Jameswife01 said:


> does the car need to be on to get an accurate reading from the obd reader?


Yes. If you're not getting anything from the OBD then you may have a power problem with the ECM, probably the ECM Relay if the fuse is good. On the other hand, if you mean it starts with a jump but keeps going dead, then it may be an alternator issue.


----------



## Jameswife01 (May 28, 2021)

where is the ECM relay located? it does not start with a jump starter and only started twice by getting a real jump


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

In the IPDM, front right of the engine compartment.


----------

